# pay rates for secondary teachers in australia



## london72 (Jul 30, 2012)

just to work something out....how much is the salary for a d&t (design and technology) secondary teacher? mostly perth area 
thanks


----------



## Minky33 (Sep 11, 2013)

I see no-one replied to this yet? Have you managed to find anything out since posting?
I'm in the same boat! Are you in Australia yet?
Cheers


----------

